# Cop shoots off own finger in gun store.....



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

The case is "ongoing" but I see a few (if not all) of the 4 Commandments being broken here.

Cop Who Shot Off Finger With Loaded Weapon Sues Gun Store (VIDEO)


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Why is that gun loaded? 

Every time someone hands me a firearm that "supposed" to be loaded or unloaded, I eject the mag and lock the slide back and check before further manipulation of the gun. Dropping the mag and locking the slide back is the only real way to ensure a handgun is unloaded and safe to inspect.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Jeez. He came pretty close to shooting the clerk.

He racked the slide without first removing the magazine? Looked that way.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

For the life of me, I don't know how a loaded gun gets into the show case of a gun store. That in and of itself, raises a lot of concerns obviously.

It's been quite a while since I've gone gun looking. I cannot recall one time asking to see a gun and the clerk handing it to me w/o first checking to make sure it's clear of any rounds.

Even when a clerk does that, I still go thru my own routine of clearing a gun handed to me. That's because you simply cannot trust anyone except yourself.

Another thing.....when looking at or examining a firearm, I *NEVER* pull the trigger unless I feel that I'd like to, and only then, do I ask for permission.

Just a sad situation all the way around, for the cop and the shop. Both are to blame for what happened.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Why is that gun loaded?
> 
> Every time someone hands me a firearm that "supposed" to be loaded or unloaded, I eject the mag and lock the slide back and check before further manipulation of the gun. Dropping the mag and locking the slide back is the only real way to ensure a handgun is unloaded and safe to inspect.


Absolutely correct. Beyond that he pointed the pistol at everyone in the room at some point. The store clerk should have cleared the pistol when he picked it up as well.
GW


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Darn, that store sells them ready to go. The cop disregarded some crucial safety precautions, as well as the clerk, however, who would expect a gun store clerk to hand you a display firearm that's loaded, but there you go.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Well what you folks don't understand is that gun was digital.

[heh, heh]


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> ...Both are to blame for what happened.


Exactly.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

I always check any gun I pick up. Drop the mag, check the chamber then proceed with what ever it was I want to do with the gun.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks to me like a case of "Double Stupid". Both clerk and cop. And most important, "You can't fix stupid".

:smt076


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"...Yeah. OK. But now I got medical bills, so I gotta sue _somebody_!"


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

I shot myself too. Who do I sue?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> I shot myself too. Who do I sue?


Oh, come on. Everybody knows that.
You sue the gun manufacturer!


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

Well, rossi had such bad customer service, they probably wouldn't show up at the courthouse.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

I see the shooting as a clear case of "Dumb and Dumber", Basic gun safety ignored and two Idiots collide. Finger shot off, hopefully not the "Important" finger.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Oh, come on. Everybody knows that.
> You sue the gun manufacturer!


No, no, no You sue the anti gun groups. If they'd done their job, you would not have had a gun to shoot yourself with.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

It would be interesting to know how this whole thing shakes out. I'm guessing that the nine fingered cop is taking some kind of disability retirement. The gun shops insurance company will bring in a tribe of lawyers to keep them from having to pay. JMO, but I don't think that the cop deserves any damages. He was handling a gun so dangerously on the video that the case for the gunshops liability is pretty weak.
GW


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

The red flag in this case was the magazine. The clerk, the shooter, and any casual observer should have seen it. DeDiana DeGette can explain it for those jurors that don't know.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I just enlarged it to full screen and slowed it down. He looked right at the gun when he racked the slide, loading the chamber. He then pulled the trigger while aiming the gun at his weak side hand. His lawsuit shouldn't even get into a courtroom.
GW


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Ummmm, why would anyone put a finger in front of the muzzle of any weapon?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Ummmm, why would anyone put a finger in front of the muzzle of any weapon?


Someone who is stupid enough to not check a gun's chamber before pulling its trigger inside a store, is also careless enough to not notice where his own essential parts are when that trigger is being pulled.

Remember the idiot cop who prefaced his leg-damaging ND with the statement, "Only I am professional enough to safely handle a gun in this classroom!"?


----------

